# she flies with her open wings



## julia601

Can someone please help me with writting "she flies with her own wings" veritcally in hebrew. Please?


----------



## Marnavot

היא עפה עם כנפיה הפתוחות= She flies with her open wings
היא עפה עם כנפיה= She flies with her (own) wings

Perhaps it's nicer as היא עפה *ב*כנפיה הפתוחות, but they both sound right.


----------



## Marnavot

Vertically:
ה
י
א

ע
פ
ה

ע
ם

כ
נ
פ
י
ה

ה
פ
ת
ו
ח
ו
ת

or:
ה
י
א

ע
פ
ה

ב
כ
נ
פ
י
ה

ה
פ
ת
ו
ח
ו
ת


----------



## julia601

thank you so much!


----------



## julia601

you wouldn't happen to know how to say that in aramaic would you?


----------



## Nunty

Julia, questions about Aramaic go to the "Other Languages" forum. I moved your other thread there already.
Nun-Translator
moderator


----------



## amikama

I think that היא עפה עם כנפיה *הפרושות* would sound nicer and more poetic


----------



## Marnavot

amikama said:


> I think that היא עפה עם כנפיה *הפרושות* would sound nicer and more poetic


----------



## cfu507

amikama said:


> I think that היא עפה עם כנפיה *הפרושות* would sound nicer and more poetic


 
If there is a vote, then I agree too.


----------



## BezierCurve

> can someone please help me with writting "she flies with her own wings"


 
Just wonder which line you meant? The one in the thread's title or the one above?


----------

